# airport scanners



## Korhash (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone have any issues getting seeds or cannabis through the scanners at the airport? I went through with a pack of cigarettes one time and it set off the alarm. could that have been the cellophane or the tobacco? The NSA dude said it was the tobacco.
Anyhow, I've got to get these seeds to my final destination with me cause I don't have a mailing address yet? Should I be concerned?


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure they wouldn't set of the alarms if you concealed them in your pocket or something
If you wrapped them up and put them in your bag through the x-ray scanner, i'm pretty sure they would stop you.
In the uk you can set up a post box for yourself if you don't have an address maybe the same applies in the country your planning to get too.
One word of advice, dont try it if your coming or leaving from taiwan and them asain places. 
You'd be giving up the rest of your life : p


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2010)

All packs of cigarettes I have ever seen had a tinfoil wrapper inside. That's metal and depending on how sensitive the metal detector is set, that can set off an alarm.
I have went through airport checks wearing my dog tags. Some, but not all, of the walk through scanners alerted to the metal.

As far as "sniffing" types of scanners, I think there are searching for vapors that come from explosives.
Put the seeds into normal everyday things the TSA people see...Inside ball point pen bodies and such.
As stated, be careful where you pass. Some places lock you up for life and others just kill you.


----------



## Korhash (Sep 5, 2010)

I think i'm just going to put them in my pockets. I'm just being freakin paranoid. Thanks for the advice...


----------



## robside (Sep 5, 2010)

If you do put them in your pocket, put them in a "back" pocket that does NOT PULL OUT!! like your front pockets do. Some jeans have a "coin" pocket in the front right pocket. you can use that tinny pocket too.


----------



## travgrows (Sep 14, 2010)

I had some seeds down my pants and went through Dubai. I made sure I wore the same clothes I had on for other times when I had gone through the airport scanner, and triple checked my pockets. This time I totally forgot about my watch and it set of the metal detector. The guy waved me through and did a pretty thorough pat down. I pointed to my watch and he sent me on my way. Needless to say I almost crapped my pants but I told my self to stay cool. Next time I mail my stuff, not Midnight Express for me!


----------



## Korhash (Sep 14, 2010)

I've noticed that other countries aren't quite as anal as the US unless you are going to the US, but arab countries still seem to be relaxed more than asian countries.


----------



## growin miguel (Oct 24, 2010)

could you put seeds into your check in bags? do the TSA people scan those bags? im takin a little bit with me on the plane and im reallly paranoid about actually having it on me when i pass through the scanners


----------



## redivider (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah, let's carry weed with us to the airport... where now they're starting to use x-ray scanners than can see THROUGH clothes and into your anal cavity in pretty good detail....

sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Arizer (Oct 26, 2010)

lol, I had to do this last week and was super sketched about it too, because I never had before. I just put it in a baggie, lined it in my pants waist line, and walked through the metal detector. If you don't look like a sketchy mofo, the smell isnt bad and make sure you have absolutely NOTHING that could set off the detector, you're pretty much golden. DON'T be a retard and put it in your shoe, though. You have to take your shoes off through security. But then again, i'm a girl. And a pretty darn dumb and innocent looking one, at that. Soo, goodluck!


edit: BTW i would NOT put them in checked baggage. I didn't want to leave my portable i-olite vape behind, and I didnt have time to mail it so I just cleaned it out and stuck it in my checked bag. After I got back and a few days later, I found a printed note from the airline that they'd searched my bag. Amazingly though they hadn't bothered the vape or even the little glass jar that had evidence of left over kief, lol. anyway- NO CHECKED BAGS


----------



## noober doober (Oct 27, 2010)

redivider said:


> yeah, let's carry weed with us to the airport... where now they're starting to use x-ray scanners than can see THROUGH clothes and into your anal cavity in pretty good detail....
> 
> sounds like a great idea.


Not entirely true. If you have a large metal object in your ass, yes that will show lol. seeds under your balls or in your ass will not. I made it through a full body xray with just over an 1/8th this summer with it tucked tightly between balls/taint/legs. For a little more info, see my response in the obove thread asking a similar question.


----------



## monkster (Nov 25, 2010)

I have friends that work for TSA so I know. Metal sets it off but the cigarette foil won't by itself. The combination of foil, zipper, small belt buckle, etc will. Seeds won't do anything, won't set off baggage scanner or metal detector. Even if you have seeds in your bag they won't care and it won't set off the xray. 

People get caught with drugs because they try to hide it. Example, one dude had weed wrapped in aluminum foil and stuffed down his pants. Had he just had the weed stuffed and made sure to get rid of all metal (and was not a selectee pax who are always searched) he would've been straight. False bottoms, fake books, all that looks suspicious on xray so it's gonna be checked. Any uniformed organic material will look suspect on xray, so don't go with a pound wrapped tight because if it's dense enough it'll look like explosive material and will be checked. 

Best bet, just put it down your pants, make sure it's not metal so to cause an alarm. If you are selected to be checked, the metal from your zipper will cause a beep from the hand wand so practice at home, if you can pat down where you stuff it with the back of your hand and not feel anything unusual you're straight. And if you already don't know, don't put it in your shoes or socks.


----------



## King Dingaling (Dec 17, 2010)

send it in the mail it will be no problem iv done it many times no risk


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 17, 2010)

get a plastic bag rubberband or anything wrap them around ur balls. lol i got away with weed on a cruise a few years back when i went to the caribbeans.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 6, 2011)

1.Take filter and a tiny bit of cig
2. Put seed inside then filter
3. Go through scanner
4.??????
5. Profit!!


----------



## BadAndy (Jan 7, 2011)

smok3y1 said:


> 1.Take filter and a tiny bit of cig
> 2. Put seed inside then filter
> 3. Go through scanner
> 4.??????
> 5. Profit!!


a WoW player by chance?


----------



## 420monster (Jan 7, 2011)

wrapping a pack of cigs with a little bit of rubber from like a bike tube will stop the detection of little metal by the wands i dont know about the walk threws


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 12, 2018)

just get some good mixed nut and seed stuff - Trail mix and chia seeds etc... if you feel more paranoid get some snack bars made with hemp seed or other thinks like pumpkin seeds and stick them inside of it marking which seeds are which! where its going to be IMPOSSIBLE for xray to identify between one part of the bar and another knowing its a cannabis seed... i know i've done it recently through the THOUGHEST airports (no i wont say which ones). It works... just need the balls or if no balls... post it.. if no balls to do that then growing weed isn't for you


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)

Pack a suitcase full of dildos covered in dirty grease or something.


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Pack a suitcase full of dildos covered in dirty grease or something.


Then be stopped sufficiently long enough to be noticed as para as f**k and busted? lol - nah just use the fruit and nut mix or chia seed and other mixed baked seed packets... nothing is said if you carry about enough seeds (who would go looking through all those packets?, aint no body got time for that s***)... Power in numbers... they are looking for small discrepancies and OBVIOUS concealment  weed or seeds... principal is the same... get balls or go home empty


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)

Of course, the seeds go in the fruit mix, the case of dix is just to focus attention elsewhere.


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Of course, the seeds go in the fruit mix, the case of dix is just to focus attention elsewhere.


or you could do what served me wonders... wait for some moron to jam up the X-ray machine with his shoes (not on a container) so everything stopped... the guy manning the xray machine had to get up to fix it then the bags moved through, mine included but he was not back and seated in time to make a judgement of my bags contents  fate/luck always helps in these situations ;-P


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I work at a testing facility, we test and verify products put simply .. 

A few years ago we did some testing on a device an electronic device that could essentially sniff drugs .. idk if these are at airports or if the will be but they exist


----------



## greg nr (Feb 13, 2018)

alwayslearning777 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I work at a testing facility, we test and verify products put simply ..
> 
> A few years ago we did some testing on a device an electronic device that could essentially sniff drugs .. idk if these are at airports or if the will be but they exist


It all depends on the size of the detector and what it will be used for. At one point, some LEO's were using a specially built flashlight that sampled the air and could detect alcohol. Since it's normal for cops to put a flashlight in peoples faces, it was pretty sly for night stops.

They basically used it as PC to give you a field sobriety test and/or real brethylyzer.

I think it's use was struck down as being an unwarranted search. Right now, it's illegal for the police to detain you while they call for a drug sniffing dog if they have no pc to search. A lot of people don't know that and stay essentially voluntarily. That's why it's important to ask if you are being detained or if you are free to go. They need cause to detain you beyond a license check.

So if they had a portable sniffer, they would likely need cause to use it. Just like they would for a dog, but they wouldn't have to detain you to wait for it.

My guess is it would be more useful at border crossings and container yards.

But to the OP's question, in us airports at least there is no active search for cannabis. I'm not recommending flying dirty, but lots of people do, especially with vape pens. 

Seeds would almost never be detected unless you had a LOT of them. It's not what the screeners are looking for. Even when my backpack gets hand screened, they wouldn't find seeds if they were there. That isn't what they are looking for. They are looking for weapons, or anything that could be used as one.


----------



## Tomzy17 (Mar 21, 2018)

Where I live it’s perfectly legal to own cannabis seeds can actually buy them in some shops it’s only illegal here when you germinate them


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

Tomzy17 said:


> Where I live it’s perfectly legal to own cannabis seeds can actually buy them in some shops it’s only illegal here when you germinate them


Weeeelll, it obviously depends on where you live. If you are in the US, the federal Controlled Substances Act lists cannabis seeds as prohibited, at the same level as flower. It doesn't matter what your state law is, the federal law is still in effect.

Of course if you are outside the us, it depends on your country.


----------



## Tomzy17 (Mar 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Weeeelll, it obviously depends on where you live. If you are in the US, the federal Controlled Substances Act lists cannabis seeds as prohibited, at the same level as flower. It doesn't matter what your state law is, the federal law is still in effect.
> 
> Of course if you are outside the us, it depends on your country.


Oh really? I never knew that I live in the UK and it’s ok to own them over here as I believe there classed as collectibles although I don’t know anyone who collects them without growing them haha!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 11, 2018)

Tomzy17 said:


> Oh really? I never knew that I live in the UK and it’s ok to own them over here as I believe there classed as collectibles although I don’t know anyone who collects them without growing them haha!


Over here in Belgium you can have as many seeds as you want, but can only get 10 at a time mailed to you by a supplier. Douane has been cracking down on CBD imports, as it's technically against a law from 1921, wouldn't surprise me if they were keeping an eye on known seed banks to see how many someone is buying at a time and how often.


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 13, 2018)

Put in small plastic bag and tape this to inside of your pants, on a seam. Don't do pockets. Or tape to bottom inside of Advil bottle, or similar, with pills placed back on top.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 27, 2018)

robside said:


> If you do put them in your pocket, put them in a "back" pocket that does NOT PULL OUT!! like your front pockets do. Some jeans have a "coin" pocket in the front right pocket. you can use that tinny pocket too.


I know old as dirt thread and comment but that small little pocket is not a coin pocket. Its for a pocket watch. Its a bit of history in ya jeans.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 29, 2018)

Also, TSA is not looking for drugs. They've come out and said it. I've now had my bag searched twice, with the TSA note in it saying they have done such, and my buds were not fucked with one bit. I usually pack a half zip in my checked bag, bury it halfway decent, and you're good to go. Whats gonna get you caught is looking like a scared little bitch at the airport and acting all suspicious. Dogs there are for bombs, metal detectors are for metal. Nobody's actively looking for pot, so just dont make it easy for them and you're all good.


----------



## texasjack (Nov 14, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Put in small plastic bag and tape this to inside of your pants, on a seam. Don't do pockets. Or tape to bottom inside of Advil bottle, or similar, with pills placed back on top.


Anything on your body will be found by those big full body scanners. Put it in your carry on. They won't even open yours if you pack light.


----------

